# Hyseroscopy and D&C following failed IVF?



## hopefulsophie (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I'm desperately seeking some advice. 

After my first failed IVF my doctor recommended a hysteroscopy and D&C. He wants to dilate my cervix and investigate my uterus. The basis for his recommendation is that my transfer was a bit tricky and it took the nurse over an hour to transfer the two embryos. I was very surprised at this because I've had several IUI transfers and never had a problem. So I went for a second opinion in another clinic. They performed a mock transfer and SIS and said there was no problem. They recommended not having the hysteroscopy as they saw no reason for it, no difficulty with transfer and no visible signs of fibroid or polyps. 

I've read that a D&C can cause complications and therefore I'm nervous about doing it if it isn't necessary but I've also read that it can help 
with implantation. Also I have been experiencing unusual cramping throughout my cycle and especially around ovulation so perhaps an investigation is warranted. 

Does anyone have experience of a hysteroscopy and D&C? Did it help with implantation or cause any complications. TIA

Sophie


----------



## Surfergirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,

I have had a hysteroscopy and D&C with no complications. It was under GA and I had some bleeding afterwards but it really wasn't that bad at all. I din't even need to take painkillers, although they did stick a painkilling pessary up my bottom at the time!! They are meant to help with implantation for up to 12 weeks after the procedure.

Hope that helps x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hopefulsophie I have had both and suffered the side effects of a D+C- so now infertility and facing surrogacy due to a damaged womb from a D+C.

I can see your gynae wanting to do a hysteroscopy but on what basis is he wanting to do a D+C (scraping the lining away?- I had mine as I had a miscarriage).

Check out Asherman's Syndrome the complication for a D+C, google it, it is more common than thought- I can't think why he would want a D+C I would personally go for a second opinion before letting someone do surgery on your uterus.

I have had difficult ET's- and other consultants managed fine so I do think that it is a skill factor as well.  Mr T at ARGC never had any problems but at my last cycle (DE a different clinic consultant failed after 5 attempts and then I had to have a general anaesthetic).

Good Luck


----------



## hopefulsophie (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks to both of you for your responses. 

The need for the D&C is based on one difficult transfer. My gynae wants to dilate my cervix to make future transfers easier. While he's at it he wants to scrap my uterus and send the tissues to the lab to check for abnormalities. He says its standard practice to do a D&C at the same time as the hysteroscopy. My issue is that since all my IUI's were very easy, as was my recent mock transfer, I suspect that I was unlucky with the one IVF transfer and perhaps there was a skill factor involved. So in a sense I feel there is no need to do the procedure and when I went for a second opinion the other clinic confirmed this. However if I have another IVF and the transfer is difficult, I'll be kicking myself and therefore I think I'll go for it despite the risks and in the hope it will help with implantation. I can't believe I'm going against my gut reaction and yet I've lost confidence in decision making and feel I must be guided by gynae, just in case.

JJ so sorry to hear your story. It is horrible that your efforts to conceive were made worse by your medical carers. Your story is very alarming and made me think twice about going ahead with the procedures and yet I'm willing to believe that this won't happen to me. Crazy really but as I said I feel I have to trust my gynae and will do anything to ttc.


----------



## helenlouisey (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi hopefulsophie, really sorry to hear about your failed cycle, it really is heartbreaking. I just wanted to also warn you about the dangers of a D & C, like JJ1 I developed Ashermans and was infertile, however I was very lucky and after two operations, and endless hormone treatment I have been treated successfully and am pregnant again, but it has taken me 2 years to get to this position. I really don't believe that after one difficult transfer you should risk having a D and C, if your consultant is worried here is an issue with your cervix, for example due to scar tissue then. Hyst should be performed or maybe even an HSG to check the cavity ? Please please get a second opinion before rushing into things or have a look at www.Ashermans.org

I don't mean to scare you but as JJ1 says, unfortunately the risks of having a D&C are greater than doctors will often lead us to believe.

Best of luck whatever you decide

X
/links


----------

